# Blue voisin



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

When it comes to endlers, I breed 22 different strains of endlers.
One of them is the Blue voisin, also called Blue star or Blue français. It's one of the newer strains available.

When you like to have a blue endler but tired of Japan blue, this would be a good alternative. It's got two kinds of metallic blue, some orange and only a bottomsword.

It's considered a more expensive endler strain. In Europe the average price for one couple would be between € 20,00-€ 50,00. For european standards this is considered expensive for endlers.

My breeding programme runs well. But this goes for all breeds I have.

I really love the way this version looks. Much more nicer than the Japan blue in my opinion.

I would like to share some pictures of how they look like...

Grtz, "S"


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Very nice looking fish.You should be proud of such an accomplishment!


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks Tom,

But this ain't my own strain. I breed them but somebody else in France created this strain.
But I do have my own bred strains as well. I'll post them overhere soon.

Stan


----------

